# Liquid Pipeline Hydraulics



## رائد حيران (25 أبريل 2011)

يحتوي هذا الملف على معلومات مفيدة فيما يخص اسس الحسابات الهيدروليكية للسوائل المارة عبرة الانابيب ( الخسارة في الضغط بسبب الاحتكاك , طاقة المضخات المستخدمة في محطات الضخ ... الخ )
:56::75::75::75::75::56:​


----------



## تولين (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك مهندس رائد وجزاك الخير


----------



## اشرف عع (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ياعسل


----------



## sokar13 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks, good work done


----------



## بشير السعدي (21 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## المسهلي (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (22 يناير 2012)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## ali_sgc (24 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------

